# General Rules for Classified Postings



## texkev (Jun 20, 2019)

1) Buy and Sell Here at your own Risk.
2) No arguing about the price or listing. If you aren’t a buyer, move on.
3) All items being sold MUST have a price listed, no auction style listings.
4) The classified section is for buying and selling, not general conversation. 7) If you have a question about the item but do not intend to buy it, contact the seller privately via PM.
5) WTB/WTT/WTS ads should only be posted in the proper classified section.
6) Thread bumps no more than once a week
7) No commercial sales. Private party listings only.
8) It is OK to list sales from outside websites.


----------

